# BB86 Help!



## zaragarcia (Oct 14, 2009)

I just bought a used 2010 Fuji SST 1.0 which came with the bb installed for a Sram crankset.
The bearing cup says GXP >PA+GF< ^ and the bearing cover is yellow. The directions for the crankset had a picture of a bearing spacer that goes on between the crank arm and bearing. When I put the crank on, there is 2mm gap when tighten all the way withou it. I have searched everywhere to find a part number or picture. I have tried several lbs, but no help.
1. Can I buy just the spacer?
2. Do I have to buy another BB86 to get the part?
3. Does the BB86 come with the spacers?

I have built at least 40 bikes and can install bb's, headsets, cut steerer tubes, true wheels, paint, bleed brakes, and help out friends with problems, but I am new to press fit bb's.

I just want to ride my BIKE!
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Page 29 shows the Pressfit GXP (BB86) assembly:
http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/my10-sram-tech-manual-rev-a.pdf

Aside from cups, bearings and crank, you should have the two dust shields and a wave washer. The instructions say that if it doesn't take the play out by 54Nm, you should grease everything and try it again.

Do you have the wave washer and dust shields? If so, try the grease and re-toque thing. If that doesn't work, measure the frame BB shell - it should be 86.5mm wide (not including the pressed in cups). If that's also good, go get some metal or clear plastic spacers to go on the drive side - but I'd do that after I called and talked to SRAM about the problem.


----------



## zaragarcia (Oct 14, 2009)

Kontact,
Thank you for taking the time to answer my question. I do not have the wave washer or dust shields. I was hoping I could just buy those parts since I already have the rest install. Last week I called Sram UK and the answer from them was I had to go through a dealer, not much help.
Cheers, I'll try again.


----------



## Graville (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi there, I know this is an old thread but I have EXACTLY the same problem fitting my new SRAM Red 2012 crankset to a BB86 bottom bracket. Tightening the non-driveside crank to the point where the crank is about to snap still gives me 2mm play on the axle. A spacer or 2 would sort it obviously but all the instructions say you don't need them. Did you ever get a solution to this?

Many thanks, Paul


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

do you have the dust shields? do you have the wave washer? give us something to work other than 'it doesn't work correctly'.


----------



## Graville (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi there. Yes I have 2 dust shields and 1 wave washer, which the instructions say is for the drive side. When I say 'play' I mean that after tightening you can still move whole cranks/axle assembly left and right along the length of the axle approx 2mm.

Let's just imagine the axle was 2mm shorter, would I not be tightening up the cranks against the dust shields? Would that be right? It would be an awful lot of force to put against them!


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

FWIW, I just installed a SRAM GXP BB86/92 Road BB (Part #: 00.6415.033.000) with a 2012 Red GXP crankset and it worked per the instructions; no spacers needed.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

have you read the instructions? the part that says 'if you don't get rid of the play by 54nm, take it apart, grease it again, tighten it back up'? try that and see what happens.


----------



## Graville (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi Looigi, great news. Was your BB a BB86 or was it 92? In fact, how on earth could it fit both without spacers on the smaller one?! P


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Graville said:


> Hi Looigi, great news. Was your BB a BB86 or was it 92? In fact, how on earth could it fit both without spacers on the smaller one?! P


BB86. Frame said BB86. Label on SRAM BB box says: 

00.6415.33.000 
AM BB PRESSFIT GXP 
ROAD BB86
Made in TAIWAN


----------



## Graville (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks looigi, that certainly sounds right. I will try again but there's already a carton of grease on it and I've literally used a 2-foot extension bar on the allen wrench and turned it until my hands are bleeding. All I do is get closer and closer to the 2mm of play but never below it so I'm not holding out much hope!

Any thoughts from anyone on how the SRAM GXP axle could possibly fit both a 86mm and a 90mm bottom bracket without spacers on at least one of them? Or in a perfectly working scenario, is one tightening against the bearings, or if not, what?

Thanks again!


----------



## Graville (Sep 22, 2012)

Gonna answer one of my own questions here: more research reveals that BB86 and BB90 are both 90mm wide, so do indeed need the same length axle. BB86 has a BB width of 86.5mm and then 2 bearing cups that each have 1.75mm shoulders. I can verify that with my BB86. Can't verify BB90 as I don't have one but apparently it doesn't have shoulders.

So I am going to redouble my efforts on tightening; 2m long wrench extension and gardening gloves!


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I'll add that I used a torque wrench and tightened it to the specified 48-54 Nm. That's pretty tight but achievable with the torque wrench and holding the crank arm by hand. 

I highly recommend using a torque wrench for an expensive and mission critical component like the crank. A local guy here got injured pretty badly when his crank arm loosened and let go. He was out of commission for 12 weeks.


----------



## Graville (Sep 22, 2012)

*Problem solved!*

I thought I should tell everyone that I now have it sorted. Turns out I WAS tightening it with enough force after all. Problem was: wrong bottom bracket. I was using the Shimano one that came with the frame. It was a BB86 bottom bracket alright but apparently they are not all the same. The Shimano one actually has a larger diameter axle hole than the ISIS standard and only works with Shimano cranks. I have replaced it with a SRAM BB and it works perfectly. The correct size axle hole means no more wobble and also the 2mm of lateral movement has somehow been cured, although it's not obvious to me how!


----------

